# valeting term in UK , EU , USA ...



## tomvik

Hi,
Firstly , I am new member on that forum , secondly I am from Lithuania ( Baltic States ) .

I have worked in carwash and detail shop in USA seven years ago when I was a student .

Now I have some interests in British valeting industry and EU valating industry too.

I hope so , we will prolong discussions soon .

May we discuss regarding term "valeting" ? In USA they call it "detailing".
Is valeting right term for such type of autoservices ?

Best regards , Tomas


----------



## Brazo

Valeting is detailing and vice versa mate, just different names.


----------



## Multipla Mick

In some parts of the world it's known as grooming I believe..........


----------



## Bradley

Multipla Mick said:


> In some parts of the world it's known as grooming I believe..........


Do not use this term in the UK, unless you want to be arrested :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MX5Argie

Multipla Mick said:


> :lol: :lol:


so who fancy a grooming then?:wave:     :lol: :lol: :lol: tut tut :driver: :driver:

By the way what is 'Europe'???!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL! tut tut:driver:


----------



## MX5Argie

Now being serious:

Definition
valet Show phonetics
noun [C]
1 someone in a hotel who cleans clothes

2 US someone at a hotel or restaurant who puts your car in a parking space for you

3 the personal male servant of a wealthy man, especially in the past

valet Show phonetics
verb [T] UK 
to clean, especially the inside of, something:

Cambridge Dictionary could not find 'detailing' but:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_detailing

So I'd dare to say 'Detailing' is more than just valeting....:buffer:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valet

So original a valet was a male-servant.....interesting...

Still tried to look up 'Europe' and can't find it in any British Dictionary, must be something very nasty and foreign then! Maybe french?        LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Quote Wikipedia
"A valet or gentleman's gentleman is a gentleman's male servant. The valet performs personal services such as maintaining his employer's clothes, running his bath and perhaps (especially in the past) shaving his employer."

Now our range of valeting serives are comprehensive, but I'm not running anyones bath, or shaving them :doublesho 

Europe, is what ex President Clinton calls "Yerp" I believe........

"European?" (looking a man up and down)
"No, my ice lollies melting...." Morecambe and Wise I believe!


----------



## f1john

C'mon guys! Give the lad a chance. 

Tomas, as usual in English there are often many meanings for every word, and more than one word for any meaning. It eventually drives us all insane, just look at this thread.:lol: 

I only knew of "detailing" as the american word for "valeting" until recently, but it seems that as we've become extreme or advanced, we needed a new term to set us apart.

Trouble is with English & American is that we often forget how different the languages are:-

I once told a group of American guys I'd knock them up at 6 in the morning. Caused a bit of a stir I can tell you.

But then again, american Baseball players go sh***ing flies for practice


----------



## parish

PMSL at this thread.

Don't let this put you off tomvik, we're a friendly bunch really, welcome on board :wave:


f1john said:


> Trouble is with English & American is that we often forget how different the languages are:-


Churchill(?) described the UK and US as "two nations divided by a common language"



f1john said:


> I once told a group of American guys I'd knock them up at 6 in the morning. Caused a bit of a stir I can tell you.
> 
> But then again, american Baseball players go sh***ing flies for practice


:lol:

I certainly wouldn't ask anyone in the US, "can I bum a ***?"


----------



## spitfire

American tourist drove into forecourt of filling station of a garage I worked at in Glasgow. He paid for his fuel and asked for directions to Dumforland. Had a giggle then told him the directions to DUMFERMLINE.:lol:


----------



## MX5Argie

f1john said:


> C'mon guys! Give the lad a chance.
> 
> Tomas, as usual in English there are often many meanings for every word, and more than one word for any meaning. It eventually drives us all insane, just look at this thread.:lol:


John is insane, full stop!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MX5Argie

parish said:


> Churchill(?) described the UK and US as "two nations divided by a common language"


I think it was B Shaw.

Anyway back in 2004 I was on a 2 weeks assignment in out Niagara Falls Office (USA), so we used to go to different places for lunch.One day we drove to one of those diners and they had a combo special with the soup of the day, which happened to be Tomato Soup, so I said to the lady : Oh I love tomato (british pronuncuation) soup, I'd have one of those please.She started trying to correct my pronunciaition of 'tomato', after about 5 minutes discussion, she was getting visibly angry, as Yanks can't pick up irony and carry on the game, my american colleague said to me: 'stop it now, please.' I looked at him and said: 'Stop? I have not even started! This is real fun!' I got my tomato soup in the end form a very angry lady. I was pissing myself.  Wonder why?:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Exotica

I cringe when the Hoff uses the word spunk in Knightrider regulary


----------



## parish

MX5Argie said:


> I think it was B Shaw.


Ah, wasn't 100% sure - hence the (?)



MX5Argie said:


> Oh I love tomato (british pronuncuation) soup, I'd have one of those please.She started trying to correct my pronunciaition of 'tomato',


Thing is though that I don't think that 'tomayto' is universal across the US, 'tomarto' is just as common, like 'semi' being pronounced 'sem-eye' or 'semmy', and 'staytus'/'stattus', 'process' with a hard 'o' as in 'dog' or soft as in 'grow', etc. etc.


----------



## Craig1980

The way I'd term a valet would be a 'normal' cleaning service, vacuum interior, polish paintwork etc etc, when I think of detailing then actual paint defect removals come to mind, eg swirl removal with a pc or rotary etc. Or if you want to go to the bottom end of the market you get the guys going around a car park with a bucket and sponge, closely followed by the street foam car washes springing up everywhere.


----------



## Exotica

Valet means Gentleman's personal servant


----------



## MX5Argie

Exotica said:


> Valet means Gentleman's personal servant


yep alwasy ready to please a gentelman.....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil B

Craig1980 said:


> The way I'd term a valet would be a 'normal' cleaning service, vacuum interior, polish paintwork etc etc, when I think of detailing then actual paint defect removals come to mind, eg swirl removal with a pc or rotary etc. Or if you want to go to the bottom end of the market you get the guys going around a car park with a bucket and sponge, closely followed by the street foam car washes springing up everywhere.


Of course in the states where the american term for valeting is detailing you get supermarket car park bucket and sponge details for 6 bucks...
:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## tomvik

thank thanks thanks


----------



## MX5Argie

Bradley said:


> Do not use this term in the UK, unless you want to be arrested :thumb:


In Multipla's 'world' it is called grooming...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

